# Hogan Trap out method question



## SmokeEater2 (May 10, 2011)

I was contacted today about removing a colony from a tree. The tree is near a small church which has a couple of members with sting allergies and they are nervous about the bees. They do not want the tree cut or cut into and The hive entrance is (supposedly  ) 15 feet up.

They want the entire colony gone.


So, My question is this, Would the Hogan method be suitable for removing the entire colony? In the search results I read it was often used to get several catches from a tree leaving the colony there to carry on.

Since all the bees need to go from this one would the Hogan method work better than the old screen funnel trap I've used in the past or should I stick with the Screen funnel into the hive body?

Thanks for any thoughts and advice.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

SmokeEater2 said:


> So, My question is this, Would the Hogan method be suitable for removing the entire colony?


Certainly. Depending on the size of the opening, you might place honey on the outside near the hive to attempt to encourage robbing by nearby bees befor you begin. You might also try aggressively smoking the hive and attempting to evict as many bees as practical just prior to installing the cone.



> Since all the bees need to go from this one would the Hogan method work better than the old screen funnel trap I've used in the past or should I stick with the Screen funnel into the hive body?


I would put the screen cone in the hive body. You could consider beginning by putting a frame of uncapped brood in the trap with the trap connected to the hive entrance but with with no cone initially to try to entice the queen out before putting in the one way cone.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

ask if you can drill the tree. If you do any type of trapout you might end up with cranky bees for a few weeks untill the ones in the box get a queen.... this forced abscond was at ground level so alot easier. took a total of two hours, so you wouldn't have to worry about church goers come sunday morning...... About 40 min to complete the abscond and 1:20 BSing with the homeowners untill all the field bees returned so I could close it up and take it home. 

if you put the cone on first, you won't have to worry about them going back in, and although I thought I didn't get the queen on this, turns out I did and she is doing great.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX857V2-c-I


----------

